# الاحجار الكريمة



## بابكريحى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

* الأحجار الكريــمة ..::


" الياقوت"
ruby



الياقوت هو من الاحجار الكريمة النادرة والباهظة الثمن حيث يحتل المرتبة الاولى من حيث الأهمية .. 
لونه أحمرولامع وقاتم،، حيث تعريضه للحرارة العالية يخفف من لونه ..




" الماس"
daimonds




يحتل الماس المرتبة الثانية بعد الياقوت من حيث الأهمية .. وهو نقي أبيض أو أصفر..
وهو اساسً فحم تشكل مع مرور الزمن والضغط الهائل الى شكله الحالي يخضع لدرجات حرارة عالي لكي يصنع ..




"الزمرد "
emerald



وهو نوع من معدن البريل والمكون من سيليكات البريليوم والألومنيوم ،،
يتم العثور عليه في مناجم بين الصخور الصلدة والرخام بخلاف معظم الأحجار الكريمة ،،
لونه أخضر غامق عميق وشفاف،، ويحتل المرتبة الثالثة من حيث الأهمية .. 




" سفير "
Sapphire



هو نوع من معدن الكوروندوم أزرق اللون،،
يتكون تحت الأرض بالحــرارة والضغط الشديد يعرف خطأ باسم الياقوت الأزرق وأيضـــاً باسم الزفير أو الصفير أو السافاير،،
يكون بجميع الألوان عدا الأحمر ،، وأشهره وأقيمه الأزرق العميق الشفاف.‏ ويحتل المرتبة الرابعة من حيث الأهمية .




"السفير النجمي "
star sapphire



أحد أنواع السفير وقد يكون شفافاً أو نصف شفاف أو بـه خطوط بيضاء ..





"العقيق "
Carnelian



العقيق وهو معدن معتم وغير نقي وغيــــر متبلور ولونه أحمر في العادة .
وأحيانـاً يكون باللون الأصفر أو الأخـضر أو الأزرق أو الرمادي .‏ 
وهو نوع من الكوارتز المعروف باسم اليشب . 




" الجزع ، العقيق اليماني " 
onyx



العقيق اليماني : معدن شبه شفاف يتركب كيميائياً من سيلكا خفية التبلور تحوي شوائب من مركبات الحديدتركيب تلك الشوائب ا
يظهر العقيق بألوانه المختلفة حمراء، وصفراء ،و بنية ..
وأشهر انواع العقيق اليماني الأحمر وهو المعروف بالرماني والعقيق البني وهو المعروف بالكبدي .




" الجمشت " 
Amethyst



يعرف شعبياً باسم ( الياقوت الجمــــــري الشرقي ).‏
لونه دائماً بنفسجي فاتـــــــح أو قاتــم أو أرجواني أو بينهما وهو معدن شفـــــاف ، 
يكتسب اللون البنفسجي لوجود آثــــــــار من المنجنيز في تركيبه .‏
منه نوعان والجمشت الأصلي نوع من الكوارتز يتركب من ثاني أكسيـد السيليكون .‏ 




" الفيروز "
Turquoise



الفيروز معروف منذ القدم ، لونه أزرق مخضر أو رمادي مخضر وأحيانا يتحول الى الأخضر الفاتح.
ومن النادر جدا وجوده في حالة متبلوره، ويتركب من فوسفات الألمنيوم الذي يحتوي على ماء النحاس . 



"توباز "
topaz 



يعرف باسم الزفير الأصفر أو الياقوت الأصفـر ..‏ وهو معدن شفاف بلون أصفر ذهبي أساساً ولكـن هناك أنواعاً زرقاء أو بنية أو صفراء .‏
تكونت بلوراته داخل تجاويف أحجار الجرانـيت والشيست القاسية حيث يوجـد دائماً .‏ 




" اللازورد "
lapis lazuli



عُرف قديماً باسم ( العوهق )و هو حجر نصف كريم وغير شفاف .‏ لونه أزرق داكن عميق . يستخرج هذا الحجر من ايران.
‏ تركيبه الكيميائي مزدوج من سيليكات الألومنيوم والصوديوم المختلط مع الحديد والكبريت ..




" اوبال "
opal



حجر كريم نصف شفاف بألوان متعددة. منه الأزرق والأبيض والأسـود النادر والأحمر البرتغالي والأخضـر والأصفر . 
له لمعان متلألىء .وهو نوع من السيليكا غير المتبلورة التي تحتوي على ماء في تركيبها . 




"عين الهر "
cats_eye



يعرف الأوبال الأسود ( بعين الهـر) حيث يوجد به خط واحد أبيض ..‏ 




" البريل "
Beryl 



يعرف باسم الزمرد المصري حيث يستخرج من مناجمها القديمة .‏ 
منه أنواع وألوان مختلفة أهمها الأخضر المزرق الفاتح والأزرق ،،
حجر شفاف وتركيبه مزدوج من‏ سيليكات البريليوم والألومنيوم وبلوراته سداسية .‏ . ‏ 






"زبرجد" 
aquamarine



حجر كريم يشبه الزمرد، وهو ذو ألوان كثيرة أشهرها الأخضر المصري، والأصفر القبرصي. 
وهو ذو رونق وشعاع لا يشوبه سواد، ولا صفرة . 




اليَشْبُ 
jade



حجر قريب من الزبرجد، لكنه أكثر شفافية وصفاء منه، وأجود .




" التورمالين "
Tourmaline

يتميز التورمالين بألوانه الفريدة .. فهو يجمع كل ألوان قوس قزح ،،
لذلك أطلق عليه اسم "حجر قوس قزح الكريم"..سطره المصريون في قصصهم ..




" التورمالين الياقوتي "
Rubellite Tourmaline



حجر كريم جميل بشكله الرائع من مجموعة التورمالين الملوّنة.
تتألّق ألوانه روعة و جمالا وتتدرج من الأحمرالى الوردي ..




" التورمالين الأخضر "
Green Tourmaline



هناك مجموعة واسعة من التورمالين ..البعض منه فاتح والآخر غامق..
حيث أن اللون الأخضر يشرق من بين الأحجار الأخرى في الظلام..
فمن ألوانه الأخضر المصفر والأخضر الزيتوني .والأخضر المزرق والأخضر الغامق.. ويعد من الأحجار النادرة جدا ..




" التورمالين الأصفر"
Yellow Tourmaline



إختلاف هذه الأحجار عن باقي مجموعة التورمالين ملحوظ جدا .. واصفراره سببه الإثار الرفيعة للمغنيسيوم.. 
ولكي يظهر لونه الأصفر الرائع يجب معالجته في درجة حرارة عالية جدا ..



"التورمالين الأزرق "
Blue Tourmalin 



يعتبر الترمالين الأزرق من كنوز الأحجار الكريمة والنادرة ..
ففي لونه الأزرق الصافي يجعل منه أسطورة .. فهو كالزمرد والياقوت..



" التورمالين المزدوج .."
Multitourmalin



إن الاختلاف في التركيب يؤدي الى تكون الترمالين بألوان مختلفة.. 
فهذه الالوان في الحقيقة عبارة عن مجموعة معقدة من المعادن ..
مثل سيليكات وبلورات الألمنيوم المعقد.. 




"الحجر قوس قزح"






" حجرالكونزيت "
Kunzite



يعد حجر الكونزيت أحد الأحجار الكريمة الصلبة ،،
وهو سريع التأثر لذا وجب حمايته من الحرارة والتعرض المستمر 
إلى الضوء القوي لأنه يعمل على إزالة لونه الارجواني بشكل تدريجي 




" المورغنيت"
morganite 



المرغنيت هو أحد الأحجار المنتمي الى مجموعة بيرل المتعددة الألوان ويعد أفضلها ،،
فمعظم نساء العالم يحببنه بسبب لونه الوردي الرفيع جدا والذي ينتج عنه السحر والجمال..























"حجر الدم "
bloodstone



حجر الدم ،، حجر ملون عديم الشفافية ،
يسمى بهذا الاسم للاعتقاد السائد بأنه يفيد لحبس الدم . 




"المرو الوردي "
rose quartz



تعد بلورات المرو الوردي أكثر انتظاما و أكبر حجما من الكوارتز و يوجد منها نوعان: بوتاسي ( أبيض أو وردي) و كلسي (أبيض .( 




"اللؤلؤ "
pearl



جوهرة من اثمن الجواهر ويعد اللؤلؤ الكبير المتقن الشكل من اثمن الاحجار الكريمة
من حيث القيمة ويختلف اللؤلؤ عن بقية الجواهر الاخرى تعد معظم الجواهر معادن تستخرج من المناجم تحت سطح الارض
الا اللؤلؤ يتكون داخل اصداف المحارمن رمل تحجر داخل المحار وتكون الجواهر المعدنية
صلبة وتعكس عادة الضوء بينما اللؤلؤ لين نوعا ويمتص بعض الضوء كما انه يعكسه ايضا




"العقيق الأحمر " 



نقل عن أرسطو أن أجود العقيق ما أشتدت حمرته وضعفت صفرته وأجمعت معظم المصادر العربية القديمة على تفضيله
على الأنواع الأخرى ودأب الناس حتى يومنا هذا على تعريفه باليماني وإن كان منشأه غيرها وتطلق المصادر الحديثة
على الأنواع الحمراء والبرتقالية اسم كارنيليان CARNELIAN أما الحمراء الذهبية والحمراء البنية فتدعى سارد SARD كان بعض العرب
يجمعون سائر الدرجات اللونية الآنفة الذكر تحت اسم الينع ويعمدون بهدف التمييز بينها الى استعارة
تشبيه مناسب للون كقولهم هذا رطبي وذلك مصفر أو كبدي أو وردي، ونقل البيروني عن نصر الجوهري
أنه كان يسمى شديد الحمرة عقيقا أحمرا وللمشوب بصفره روميا وما مال منه إلى الذهبية
مذهبا وقيل الأخير هو اليماني.ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الحمرة في العقيق تعزى الشوائب وأكسيد الحديد .




" العقيق الأصفر " 



اأصفر الفاتح والأصفر الخالص والأخير يسمونه شرف الشمس
وينقشون عليه طلاسم يسمونها ( خاتم سليمان) يعثرون لها منافع عديدة 




" العقيق الأبيض" 



وهو العقيق اللبني اللون الذي تنسبه المصادر الحديثة لمجموعه الكالسيدوني
وهي التسمية التي ورد بها ذكره في الإنجيل بنسخته السريانية. ويبدو أنه لم يحظى
لدى العرب بمكانة شقيقه الأحمر فكان يذكر عادة آخر الأصناف وزعم بعضهم أنه أردأها 




" العقيق الأزرق "



هو الصنف الذى يعرف بإسم الكالسيدوني الأزرق BLUE CALSIDONY وهو ذو زرقه باهته عادة .




" العقيق الأخضر" 



أغفلت معظم المصادر القديمة ذكره ولعل ذلك يعود إلى ما عرف عن ندرته وتصنف الأنواع باهتة الخضرة في علم الأحجار الكريمة الحديثة 
من الكالسيدوني الأخضر أما الأصناف الخضراء التفاحية والخضراء المشرقة فتدعى كريسوبراس ويعزى اللون الأخضر الى آثار النيكل .




" العقيق اللالوني"

وهي الأصناف عديمة اللون من العقيق التي تشبه الى حد بعيد أحجار البلور CRISTAL ولعل
ذلك كان سببا في أحجام العرب عن ذكرها بين أصنافه وإن كانت تصنف حديثا من الكالسدوني عديم اللون .

*


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

سبحان ربي بديع السموات والارض
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------

